# Because Sometimes, Distance Matters



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

On Thursday April 19th (2018) while fishing Cape Point there was a sudden and distinct weather change. Wind was blowing SW about 20, then switched NW about 15, then just died. You could see a front coming with a dark and ominous looking shelf cloud approaching from the north. The wind quickly picked up to 30 plus from the north. I was at the truck for more bait so I picked out a small Topsail beach spothead and trimmed it into a nice little aerodynamic package. My thought was, what the heck, let's see what is at long range. With the 30 mph tailwind I bombed one of the longest casts I've ever thrown from the beach. Within a few seconds this beautiful 48" old warrior drum hit it HARD. After a strong fight, the trophy was on the beach....  Caught on a Beach Wicked Custom CPS 13' 8-12 and an Akios 666SCM shuttle reel.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Nice fish. One thing is you can always cast dump shots but you can't always bomb it way out there without good equipment
.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

being able to cast for distance is just another weapon in the surf fishermans arsenal.
good catch


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2018)

Very,very nice,Tommy! And one thing that makes it all happen as we get a little older is realizing that you have to make the time to go fishing to catch the big fish!


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Nice! Guess I should have stuck around for another day. Good seeing you on Weds!


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Nice work! Looks like buffalo with fins! 666 shuttle = next fishing purchase.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Water buffalo with fins.... that's funny.


----------

